# Kapitaler Huchen gefangen



## gismowolf (25. November 2010)

Ich wünsche dem Fänger ein kräftiges Petri Heil ! :vik: #6
http://ooe.orf.at/magazin/treffpunkt/freizeit/stories/483664/


----------



## rob (25. November 2010)

*AW: Kapitaler Huchen gefangen*

sauber!
petri dem fänger.

ich habe ja mit huchenalex damals genau in diesem abschnitt dem huchen nachgestellt.
ein sehr schweres wasser, aber auch mit wirklich kapitalen fischen....

lg rob


----------



## Nils1981 (25. November 2010)

*AW: Kapitaler Huchen gefangen*

Petri zu dem schönen Huchen !

Für einen Fischfreund aber trotzdem nicht schön anzusehen wenn der Fisch - wie in dem Video - lebend auf den Boden gelegt und anschliessend noch rumgeschleppt wird - auch wenn der Fisch später verwertet oder präpariert wird, das hat er nicht verdient.


----------



## Haifisch_Nico (25. November 2010)

*AW: Kapitaler Huchen gefangen*

Huchen soll ja der Fisch der 1000 Würfe sein. Aber hier bei Rute und Rolle fangen sie in drei tagen jeder einen Huchen.

Sieht ganz einfach aus bei den Profis.

http://www.bissclips.tv/rute-und-rolle/raubfischangeln/huchen-knallhart-2300.html


----------



## Sterni01 (25. November 2010)

*AW: Kapitaler Huchen gefangen*

Was ich nicht verstehe: Warum mußte der Fisch so lange leiden, nur weil der Angler mal ins Fernsehen wollte ???

Außerdem hätte ich ihn wieder schwimmen lassen !

Mein größter Huchen war 71 cm....


----------



## Forellen Luki (25. November 2010)

*AW: Kapitaler Huchen gefangen*



Nils1981 schrieb:


> Petri zu dem schönen Huchen !
> 
> Für einen Fischfreund aber trotzdem nicht schön anzusehen wenn der Fisch - wie in dem Video - lebend auf den Boden gelegt und anschliessend noch rumgeschleppt wird - auch wenn der Fisch später verwertet oder präpariert wird, das hat er nicht verdient.



Das sehe ich auch so!

Lg


----------



## rob (25. November 2010)

*AW: Kapitaler Huchen gefangen*



Haifisch_Nico schrieb:


> Huchen soll ja der Fisch der 1000 Würfe sein. Aber hier bei Rute und Rolle fangen sie in drei tagen jeder einen Huchen.
> 
> Sieht ganz einfach aus bei den Profis.
> 
> http://www.bissclips.tv/rute-und-rolle/raubfischangeln/huchen-knallhart-2300.html



ja, aber hier in diesem fall fischen sie an einem sehr gut besetzten sehr kleinen c&r-gewässer.
da sind die chancen natürlich größer auf einen huchen, als z.b.: in einer donau oder enns.

die pilach ist in österreich einer der berühmtesten huchenwasser.
entnommen werden darf pro saison ein huchen mit mindesten 1 meter länge.
dieses wasser ist auch nicht sonderlich groß,gute besatzpolitik und sehr gut gepflegt.kosten in der saison(3 monate) an die 2500€.
da hast du auch gute chancen auf traumtage wie es im video zu sehen ist.
aber ohne guide oder beste gewässerkenntnisse bist du schnell verloren.

ich glaube in der enns ist das mindestmass ebenso bei 1 meter und es darf nur 1 fisch pro saison entnommen werden.
die gültigkeit der lizenz erlischt bei entnahme des fisches.
also, wenn so einer einen fisch mit nimmt, ist das voll legitim und tut dem bestand nicht schlechtes.
der huchen ist der meist geschützte fisch in österreich, da wird sehr acht gegeben, das die bestände gesund bleiben und wachsen.

aber stimmt  schon, der lebende fisch im video ist unnötig, den hätte man abschlagen müssen, nach dem entschieden wurde den fisch nicht zur aufzucht zu nutzen und umzusetzen.

lg rob


----------



## Taxidermist (25. November 2010)

*AW: Kapitaler Huchen gefangen*

Zunächst möchte ich dem Fänger dieses Traumfischs ein herzliches Petri Heil aussprechen!



> aber stimmt  schon, der lebende fisch im video ist unnötig, den hätte  man abschlagen müssen, nach dem entschieden wurde den fisch nicht zur  aufzucht zu nutzen und umzusetzen.


Dies sehe ich ähnlich,aber wie man am Beispiel der "Angelgötter" von Rute
und Rolle sieht,geht auch dort so manches schief.
So hat der zweite gefangene Huchen Schneekontakt gehabt,was bei Minustemperaturen,die sie ja offensichtlich hatten, fast zwangsläufig Erfrierungen der Schleimhäute und Flossen führt.
Ich denke man kann nicht immer Deutsches Waidgerechtigkeitsempfinden
eins zu eins übertragen und der ganzen Welt vorschreiben wie sie ihre
Fänge/Fische zu behandeln haben.
So wurde der Fisch z.B. auch angebunden,was für mein Empfinden vollkommen OK ist,vorausgesetzt dies wird richtig gemacht!
Vor allem da direkt nach dem Fang offenbar nicht klar war,wie der Fisch verwendet wird,da hat man halt nicht so viel Zeit um sich profesionelle
Hälterungsmöglichkeit ans Wasser kommen zu lassen.
Bei uns zulande würde dies,erst recht da ja bestes Beweismaterial,in Form
eines Films vorliegt,sicherlich zu einer Anzeige führen.
(Ich denke da z.B. an die Diskussion um einen angebundenen Waller)
Und dies höchstwahrscheinlich noch aus Anglerkreisen,denn wir haben ja
auch hier im Board genug Moralapostel,die bestimmt nicht zögern würden,
ins eigene Nest zu *******n!
Dabei sollte man sich aber einfach klar machen,dass es in der Praxis
manchmal einfach etwas anders läuft, als in der idealen Waigerechtigkeitstheorie,die man hier so an seiner Tastatur pflegen und aufrecht halten kann.
Für mich ist der Huchen (wie für viele anderen),ein Traumfisch und ich hoffe auch mal so einen zu fangen.
Aber wenn ich hier die Preise höre,welche wohl gefordert werden, um diesen Traum zu erfüllen, so kann ich dass wohl ins nächste Leben verschieben.

Taxidermist


----------



## paul hucho (25. November 2010)

*AW: Kapitaler Huchen gefangen*

sind diese fische nicht geil ?


nächsten winter gehts wider los kann diesen leider nicht runter
aber igal je länger man auf eien fisch wartet, umso mehr freut man sich |supergri|supergri|supergri|supergri


|laola:


----------



## rob (25. November 2010)

*AW: Kapitaler Huchen gefangen*

servus taxidm!

also im toprevier der pilach bist du als nicht mitglied mit 160 € pro tag dabei.
100 für mitglieder, aber zb. donau rossatz, emmersdorf usw. also die wachau,
bekommst du eine huchentageskarte für 35 € als nichtmitglied.
die zu befischende wasserfläche ist riesig, aber auch hier wird gut besetzt.
trotzdem gleicht es der suche nach der nadel im heuhaufen und die meiste zeit weisst du, du fischt einfach nicht am fisch.
meinen ersten huchen habe ich allerdings auch mit der donauhuchentageskarte gefangen, in rossatz:m

die mur und enns sind auch gute wasser und hier sind ebenso "moderate" tageskartenpreise.

also nicht aufgeben, auch für dich ist noch in diesem leben das fischen auf huchen möglich!!:q:q

lg rob


----------



## Taxidermist (25. November 2010)

*AW: Kapitaler Huchen gefangen*



> also nicht aufgeben, auch für dich ist noch in diesem leben das fischen  auf huchen möglich!!



Jo,danke für die "Hoffnung"!
Momentan arbeite ich am 2m Waller(bisher leider nur bis 1,40),aber aus Deutschland und dann wäre ein guter Huchen mein nächstes Ziel.

Taxidermist


----------



## Boendall (25. November 2010)

*AW: Kapitaler Huchen gefangen*



rob schrieb:


> servus taxidm!
> 
> also im toprevier der pilach bist du als nicht mitglied mit *160 € pro tag* |bigeyes|bigeyes|bigeyesdabei.
> 100 für mitglieder, aber zb. donau rossatz, emmersdorf usw. also die wachau,
> ...


 
Enns kann ich nicht sagen, aber die Mur ist irrsinig schwer zu befischen, wobei auch hier eben ein paar Profis regelmässig Huchen fangen.


----------



## rob (25. November 2010)

*AW: Kapitaler Huchen gefangen*



Boendall schrieb:


> Enns kann ich nicht sagen, aber die Mur ist irrsinig schwer zu befischen, wobei auch hier eben ein paar Profis regelmässig Huchen fangen.



du hast vollkommen recht, ich hätte schreiben müssen statt :
"die mur und enns sind auch gute wasser und hier sind ebenso "moderate" tageskartenpreise."
 richtig ist:
die mur und enns sind auch wasser mit kapitalen huchen und einem gepflegten bestand und hier sind ebenso "moderate" tageskartenpreise.


es sind wirklich schwer zu befischende wasser.starke strömung, große tiefen, breite rinnen ,usw.
von der donau wollen wir gar nicht sprechen, aber dafür sind da die chancen auf einen richtig kapitalen huchen.....nach 10000000000000000000000000000 würfen

lg rob


----------



## opi2001 (25. November 2010)

*AW: Kapitaler Huchen gefangen*

Feines Kerlchen,Petri an den Angler !!!


----------



## HD4ever (25. November 2010)

*AW: Kapitaler Huchen gefangen*

das wünsche ich dem Fänger auch !
ein Traumfang ....


----------



## volkerm (25. November 2010)

*AW: Kapitaler Huchen gefangen*

Glückwunsch!

Was ein Traumfisch!

Grüße

Volker


----------



## NickAdams (25. November 2010)

*AW: Kapitaler Huchen gefangen*

Schade um den schönen Fisch!

Nick


----------



## Breamhunter (25. November 2010)

*AW: Kapitaler Huchen gefangen*

Mein lieber Scholli, das ist doch mal ein schöner Salmonide. 
So ein Fisch ist bestimmt hart erarbeitet worden.
Dickes Petri Heil dem Fänger. #6

Man hätte ihm aber auch gleich nach dem Fang einen auf die Rübe geben können.


----------



## Hakengrösse 1 (25. November 2010)

*AW: Kapitaler Huchen gefangen*

Toll, dass es überhaupt noch solche Fische gibt! Die Preise sind fischartbedingt bei all dem Aufwand zur Erhaltung vermutlich gerechtfertigt!  Petri Heil dem Fänger und hoffentlich war es der lang erarbeitete Traumfisch und kein Zufallsfang! Die Behandlung des Fisches nach dem Fang sollte keinen Angler zur Nachahmung motivieren. Aber das ist ein anderes Thema!


----------



## Boendall (26. November 2010)

*AW: Kapitaler Huchen gefangen*



rob schrieb:


> du hast vollkommen recht, ich hätte schreiben müssen statt :
> "die mur und enns sind auch gute wasser und hier sind ebenso "moderate" tageskartenpreise."
> richtig ist:
> die mur und enns sind auch wasser mit kapitalen huchen und einem gepflegten bestand und hier sind ebenso "moderate" tageskartenpreise.
> ...


 
Auch meiner wird kommen, irgendwann hab ich die 10000000000000000000000000000 Würfe voll :q.

Aber du hast Recht im Vergleich zu dem von dir genannten Revier, bekommst du auf der Mur die Karten nachgeworfen.

OT: Ich habe erst vor 2 Jahren mit der Flußfischerei in der Mur begonnen, war sonst nur mal hin und wieder an der Drau. Jetzt habe ich das 2. Jahr die Jahreskarte und bin jedesmal am schneidern. Macht aber nichts, als geborener Teichfischer muss ich mich eben umgewöhnen und hartnäckig bleiben. Wobei ich in den 2 Jahren auch nicht viel Zeit zum Fischen hatte, trotzdem sollte bei 10-15 mal ansitzen zumindest ein Köderfisch drinnen sein. Solche Sachen wie 100g Bleie brauche ich am Teich fürgewöhnlich nicht und wenn dir dieses "große" Blei dann in der Mur weggezogen wird, obwohl es ein Strömungsblei ist guckt man als Teichfischer eben erst mal blöd|bigeyes. Aber andere Gewässer andere Sitten


----------



## Case (26. November 2010)

*AW: Kapitaler Huchen gefangen*

Petri dem Fänger...ein Prachtfisch.#6

Ich habe anglerisch zwei Träume.

Ich will hier, auf der schwäbischen Alb, einen Huchen in der Donau,
und einen Lachs im Neckar fangen. Und ich glaube, dass wenn ich noch
20 Jahre angeln kann,  meine Chancen gar nicht so schlecht stehen.:q

Case


----------



## schadstoff (26. November 2010)

*AW: Kapitaler Huchen gefangen*

Aber dann mit Stellfischruten ! ..Spinnen ist mit 70 bestimmt der Horror


----------



## porbeagle (26. November 2010)

*AW: Kapitaler Huchen gefangen*

Es ist doch schon cool das sowas in den Nachrichten kommt.In Deutschland würde das keinen Jucken.


----------



## donlotis (26. November 2010)

*AW: Kapitaler Huchen gefangen*

Sehr schöner Fisch! Wie gerne hätte ich den Drill gesehen... |bigeyes

Gruß donlotis


----------



## Hakengrösse 1 (26. November 2010)

*AW: Kapitaler Huchen gefangen*



schadstoff schrieb:


> Aber dann mit Stellfischruten ! ..Spinnen ist mit 70 bestimmt der Horror



Spinnen hört bei 30 ungefähr auf....


----------



## Nordlichtangler (27. November 2010)

*AW: Kapitaler Huchen gefangen*

Nana, aber nur wenn man den vorzeitigen Muskelschwund durch nur am Schreibtischsitzen und Bleistife anspitzen o.ä. erwirbt! :g :q
Regelmäßiges Training vorausgesetzt, am besten noch ein gezieltes abgestimmtes Aufbautraining auch mit Großködern, steht dem doch nichts im Wege, solange man fit ist, sollte auch noch das nächste zweite halbe Jahrhundert hinhauen.
Und das schöne ist ja, es hält fit und bildet und stählt gerade die Schnellkraftmuskeln. 
Darf man nur nicht auf einmal übertreiben - und immer schön dran bleiben ... :vik:


----------



## huchenschreck (23. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Kapitaler Huchen gefangen*

hallo, Huchenfreunde:

Ich wollte eine kleine Korrektur zur Pielach anbringen. Bitte um Entschuldigung, dass ich technisch nicht versiert genug bin, um zu zitieren. Rob schreibt:

die pilach ist in österreich einer der berühmtesten huchenwasser.
entnommen werden darf pro saison ein huchen mit mindesten 1 meter länge.
dieses wasser ist auch nicht sonderlich groß,gute besatzpolitik und sehr gut gepflegt.kosten in der saison(3 monate) an die 2500€.
da hast du auch gute chancen auf traumtage wie es im video zu sehen ist.
aber ohne guide oder beste gewässerkenntnisse bist du schnell verloren.

Korrektur: Das Mindestmaß beträgt 75cm, nicht 1m!
Es gibt keine Besatzpolitik, da seit vielen Jahren der Huchenbestand ausschliesslich selbstreproduzierend ist (das will doch was heißen)
Die Kosten stimmen nicht im Geringsten. Die Pielach ist in 5 Reviere aufgeteilt, wovon ausschliesslich in den Revieren 4 und 5 Huchen vorkommen. Entscheidet man sich beispielsweise für das Revier 5, das auf Huchen das Interessantere ist, zahlt man als Jahreskarte 1180€ (2010). Die Saison besteht dann theoretisch abzüglich der Schonzeit (die vor kurzem verkürzt wurde) aus 9 Monaten. Wobei ja bei eingefleischten Huchenfischern ein Sommer-Huchen nicht zählt. Aber angenommen ab September beginnt die persönliche Huchensaison, so hat man mit Jänner, Februar, September, Oktober, November, Dezember 6 Monate, um die Karte auszunützen. Von 2500€ für 3 Monate kann also absolut nicht die Rede sein. Das Spinnfischen ist übrigens nur Jänner und Februar für Jahreskarteninhaber erlaubt. Im Übrigen bieten die unteren beiden Reviere auch abgesehen von den Huchen eine nicht zu unterschätzende Fischerei: Große Barben, immer wieder große Bach-und Regenbogenforellen, und lange, teilweise ganz in die Natur eingebundene Mühlbäche mit Forellenbestand. Fallweise gibt es auch Äschen, zumindest vereinzelte Exemplare, die die Huchen übrig lassen.

Ich bitte meine Besserwisserei zu entschuldigen, ich finde es nur wichtig, dass man manche Reviere nicht immer als so etwas Abgehobenes darstellt. Denn das von mir beschriebene Szenario an der Pielach 5 ist doch recht viel Gegenwert für 1180€, oder? Wenn man bedenkt, dass ähnliche Summen an manchen Karpfenteichen auch verlangt werden...
Allerdings völlig abgehoben finde ich manche reine C&R-Strecken, an die man nur um teures Geld als Hotelgast mit Guide darf und wo man beim Fischen vermutlich nur zugelassen wird (ähnlich wie beim Eingang zum Cafe im Hotel Sacher), wenn man sich eine Krawatte umbindet....

Petri heil an alle Huchenfischer, in 1 Stunde gehts los an die Pielach....Tauwetter!!!!!!!!!

TL,
Florian


----------



## rob (23. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Kapitaler Huchen gefangen*

hallo florian!
danke dir für deine richtig stellung.das mindestmaß mit einem meter habe ich mit der enns verwechselt...dort ist auch nach dem fang schluss mit der karte.
2500 kostet die karte für alle pilachabschnitte, dachte der huchen ist auch oben zuhause....
bei einem selbstproduzierenden bestand, hast du ja eine gute besatzpolitik bzw. ein gepflegtes gewässer.

auf alle fälle ist die pilach ein super huchenrevier und für wiener noch gut zu erreichen.
ich habe einen freund der dort auch die karte hat, mit dem werde ich jetzt einmal mitgehen.


dir ein dickes petri, heut geht sicher was:m

lg rob


----------



## Boendall (23. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Kapitaler Huchen gefangen*



huchenschreck schrieb:


> *Ich bitte meine Besserwisserei zu entschuldigen*, ich finde es nur wichtig, dass man manche Reviere nicht immer als so etwas Abgehobenes darstellt. Denn das von mir beschriebene Szenario an der Pielach 5 ist doch recht viel Gegenwert für 1180€, oder? Wenn man bedenkt, dass ähnliche Summen an manchen Karpfenteichen auch verlangt werden...
> Allerdings völlig abgehoben finde ich manche reine C&R-Strecken, an die man nur um teures Geld als Hotelgast mit Guide darf und wo man beim Fischen vermutlich nur zugelassen wird (ähnlich wie beim Eingang zum Cafe im Hotel Sacher), wenn man sich eine Krawatte umbindet....
> 
> Petri heil an alle Huchenfischer, in 1 Stunde gehts los an die Pielach....Tauwetter!!!!!!!!!
> ...


 
Hi Florian, zum fetten Teil: Wird nicht entschuldigt!.....Wird zurückgezahlt  *Scherz*

Im Ernst es gibt zwar bei so einer Fülle an Usern schon ein paar die Berichtigungen mit Besserwisserei verwechseln, aber der Großteil ist für solche Info`s dankbar. Mir wären eben 1180€ zu teuer, aber mitunter ist das ja auch der Gund warum es dort dieser schöne Fisch noch häufiger ist, als in anderen Gewässern.

Wünsch dir ein dickes Petri heute. Bzw. kannst du ja berichten was los war.|wavey:


----------



## huchenschreck (24. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Kapitaler Huchen gefangen*

hallo liebe Huchenfreunde,

die Berichterstattung:
am Wasser abgekommen zunächst mal den untersten Revierabschnitt aufgesucht. Nachdem mich am Vorabend der sehr nette Gewässerwart "vorgewarnt" hatte, dass der Huchenpapst L. Töchterle auch heute zum Fischen käme, konnte ich auch gleich bei meiner Ankunft ein verdächtiges Auto mit Tiroler Kennzeichen erblicken. Nach ein paar halbherzigen Würfen kam auch schon der Luis am anderen Ufer vorbei. Wenn es also hier einen beißfreudigen Huchen gäbe, dann hätte ihn der Luis schon. Nachdem er in sein Auto gestiegen war, machte ich proforma noch einige Würfe und entschied mich dann für eine andere Stelle, an der ich vor einigen Jahren einmal einen wirklich Großen verloren hatte. Dort angekommen parkierte fein säuberlich das verdächtige Auto mit dem Tiroler Kennzeichen...
Also machte ich mich gleich auf den Weg zur Grenze zwischen 4rer und 5er Strecke, vielleicht dem absoluten top-Abschnitt. Nachdem ich vor zwei Tagen von dort flussab gefischt hatte, entschied ich mich, flussauf zu gehen. Nach etwa einer halben Stunde Dauerwerfen kam wieder das Tiroler Auto vorbei und ich sah noch den Luis in die andere Richtung marschieren. Bis zur Dämmerung fischte ich mich bis zur Weinburger Wehr, bei der ich letztes Jahr meinen Huchen erwischte.
Ausser der Erkenntnis, dass einer der größten Huchen-Spezis offenbar nicht nur dieselben Plätze sondern diese auch noch zur selben Zeit wie ich bevorzugt (so ein Gewässer kann dann plötzlich recht klein wirken...)), gab es an diesem Tag keine weiteren besonderen Vorkommnisse...
Der geradezu typische Huchentag: Ein Hänger wenigstens wäre eine willkommene Abwechslung gewesen...
Würd mich interessieren, ob der Luis was gehabt hat...
Einmal hat er mich wirklich erschreckt als er gemeint hat, würde er alle Bisse und alle Fischtage zusammenzählen, käme er auf einen Schnitt von etwa einen Biss pro Fischtag. Bei mir sieht das anders aus: Ich komme etwa auf einen Biss pro Saison -))
Aber zumindest die Platzwahl scheint zu stimmen....

TL,
Florian


----------



## Boendall (24. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Kapitaler Huchen gefangen*

Schön berichtet, danke!


----------



## huchenschreck (24. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Kapitaler Huchen gefangen*

hallo Leute,

Weihnachten hin oder her: Schaut Euch den Wasserstand an.....auf das wart ich seit Wochen. Ich reiß mich zwei Stunden los...

Trotzdem frohe Weihnachten und TL an alle,

Florian


----------



## rob (24. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Kapitaler Huchen gefangen*

der luis der alte haudegen, der fängt ja wirklich regelmässig seine fische.
er ist eh bei uns im board, schreibt aber momentan nicht mehr.
von dem kann man wirklich was lernen....

schöner bericht florian!

lg rob


----------



## Malzis (25. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Kapitaler Huchen gefangen*

ich hab da mal eine Frage als absoluter Nichtkenner der Lage.
Was macht man mit so einem schonen Tier wenn man ihn nicht  preparieren will?
Kann man ihn noch Essen?
Wenn ja ,wie 
Räuchern ?Kochen ?
ich bin koch,habe aber so ein exemplar noch nicht mal gesehn geschweige gefangen .
Wie schmeckt Huchen?(kleine).Malzis


----------



## Fischer am Inn (26. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Kapitaler Huchen gefangen*

Hallo Malzis



Malzis schrieb:


> Wie schmeckt Huchen?(kleine).


 
Wie schmeckt eine Tomate? Wie schmeckt eine Banane? Abgesehen davon, dass ein Huchen wie ein Fisch schmeckt, hat er halt seinen eigenen Geschmack. Ich empfinde es so, dass er irgendwo geschmackliche Anklänge an Forelle aber auch an Wolfsbarsch hat. Er schmeckt jedenfalls sehr gut.
Größe und Alter sind absolut kein Problem (kommt aus klarem und kalten Forellen-/Äschenwasser und ernährt sich als Raubfisch).

Zubereitung wie Lachs: Sushi, gravad, kalt oder heiß geräuchert, pochiert, gebraten…
Kulinarisch ein Topsüßwasserfisch und anglerisch sowieso.

Servus
Fischer am Inn


----------



## huchenschreck (26. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Kapitaler Huchen gefangen*

hallo Huchenfreunde,

kurze Info: Das Wasser war am 24. perfekt, was dazu führte, dass mehrere Fischer auf den Weihnachtsfrieden gepfiffen haben und die gleiche Idee hatten wie ich: Dadurch war eigentlich alles schon beackert, als ich hinkam und es hatte auch niemand, mit dem ich gesprochen habe, einen Biss...

Kann mich obiger Darstellung des kulinarischen Huchen-Wertes nur anschliessen. Sushi habe ich leider noch nicht probiert-geniale Idee! Ein absoluter Hochgenuss ist der Schwanz gravad eingelegt und Kaviar vom Huchen... Mal schaun obs heuer noch was wird.

TL,
Florian


----------



## luigi (27. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Kapitaler Huchen gefangen*

hallo rob und florian,
bin gerade wieder einmal an board und hab mich über die hase-und-igel-geschichte vom florian köstlich amüsiert! das hat ja wirklich sehr vielversprechend ausgeschaut am 23. und 24.
der fisch, auf den ich´s abgesehen hatte, hat die pielach eine stunde zu früh verlassen, richtung deutschland - 105 cm, 9,5 kg.
ich habe diesmal keinen fisch in der hand gehabt, am 23. zwei gleich nach dem biss verloren, am 24. einen wunderschön hochkommen und meinen streamer nehmen gesehen. leider ging der anhieb ins leere. naja, huchenfischen halt #h
jetzt ist erst mal skitourenwetter... bis zur nächsten warmfront.
und noch eins, florian: das nächste mal schickst mich halt weg oder wir gehen zum strohmaier auf ein kleines gulasch, versprochen?
viele grüße, luis


----------



## Nixon (29. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Kapitaler Huchen gefangen*



Haifisch_Nico schrieb:


> Huchen soll ja der Fisch der 1000 Würfe sein. Aber hier bei Rute und Rolle fangen sie in drei tagen jeder einen Huchen.
> 
> Sieht ganz einfach aus bei den Profis.
> 
> http://www.bissclips.tv/rute-und-rolle/raubfischangeln/huchen-knallhart-2300.html



laut http://www.ockert.net/main/index.php?id=1102,0,0,1,0,0
kann keiner der black stream hier 80g Wurfgewicht haben! Hab selber ne 40g.
Ist die 80g ein sondermodell, oder habens hier vielleicht eine 60g benutzt! Was die anderen Modelle waren weiß ich nicht, man sieht hier aber eindeutig ein paar mal eine Black Stream!


Gibts eigentlich jemand der auch ne geflochtene im Winter durchzieht? Auch auf Huchen?


----------



## Toni_1962 (29. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Kapitaler Huchen gefangen*

Auf Huchen angle ich nicht mit Geflochtener wegen des Winters (mögliche Vereisung des Geflechts) auf Huchen, sondern weil diese für mich im Drill zu wenig Dehnung hat.
Ich nehme ein 0,45 mono.


----------



## huchenschreck (17. Januar 2011)

*AW: Kapitaler Huchen gefangen*

Servus luigi,

schön, dass Du Dich gemeldet hast. Wegschicken würd ich Dich nie...zuschauen dürfen und Dich nachher auf ein Gulasch beim Strohmeier einladen dürfen würde schon reichen. Warst Du jetzt in der Warmwetterperiode?

Freue mich auch über PN, wenn wir uns mal verabreden können unten.
Alles Liebe und viele Grüße an alle Huchen-Narrischen!
TL Florian


----------



## tesselata (27. Februar 2011)

*AW: Kapitaler Huchen gefangen*

Hallo und Petri zusammen,
der Filmlink geht nicht.#c
Ist das video mitlerweile woanders zu sehen oder ist es "auf-immer-und-ewig" weg ??


----------

